# Fledgling Sparrow



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

_I'm not sure if this is the right section, but if someone lets me know where is better i'll PM a mod to get the thread moved._

Hi, I'm Sam, and I usually post on the Snakes and Lizards forum, But basically what has happened is i found a fledgling sparrow (i think) not quite old enough to fly fully on the high st near me (quite a busy pub filled street) at 7pm tonight, after generally observing it for 3-4 hours I had not seen any parent type birds so i decided to take it home and I'm not quite sure what to do next. I currently have it in a ventilated RUB with some bird seed, and some water and it is curled up on a brach with its head under its wing, asleep. I keep lizards, so we've already got mealworms and the suchlike in the house. But I just want to know what the best course of action is from here.

I have been doing some internet research and I have seen people get flamed for asking similar questions on other forums, Please, If you have anything negative to say ... Don't  I did what I felt to be best in the situation I was presented with.

Thanks for reading my essay  And I look forward to getting some responses. 

Sam x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If the bird is perching & sleeping with its head under it's wing, it is well on its way to independance. Have you seen it eat any of the seed you put in with it? Try offering it a small mealworm.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't seen it do anything yet, it more or less curled straight up to sleep. I will offer a small mealie in the morning. Should I hand offer it, or put it on the ground? Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Samanthaa said:


> I haven't seen it do anything yet, it more or less curled straight up to sleep. I will offer a small mealie in the morning. Should I hand offer it, or put it on the ground? Thanks for the quick reply


See if it will take it from tweezers first, if it doesn't, try putting it on the floor in front of the bird.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, Thanks. Will do that when he's awake


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

How did it go with the mealies?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

what colour is the inside of its beak? yellow it is probably a robin, Orange it will be a Dunnok, red it will be a finch or a sparrow. all will take insects from the parents as nestlings but finches and sparrows will switch on to seed once they fledge. as said, if it is perched with its head under its wing then it is fairly well fledged. are there any injuries that you can see? a bird that advanced should not be too easy to pick up so I suspct there is something else going on. keep it somwhere warm, dark and quiet over night. if it is still alive in the morning then try to contact a local wildlife rehab centre.

sorry, just noticed the date. what happened?


----------

